#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Бодхичарья аватара

## Евгений Грейт

Нужны переводы этого текста на английский язык. Пока что нашел только перевод А. Берзина. Есть ли остальные в сети?

----------


## YanaYa

http://www.shantideva.net/index.html
http://www.scribd.com/doc/19525692/T...sh-Translation

----------

Евгений Грейт (12.03.2011)

----------

